# Ibanez SR "855"... does it exist?



## Shrooms (Nov 27, 2012)

I recently pulled the trigger on what was claimed to be an Ibanez SR "855" on used.guitarcenter.com for 225 shipped.

The problem is, is that I can't for the life of me find the model that it is listed as. It's a 5 string in black. I'm thinking it was listed wrong and it's an 885. The guy I emailed from the store said he didn't know too much about it (shocker, right? lol...) and he said it was an 855 and was about "10 years old". About the time the 885's were in production...

Just wondering if people have had any experiences with this bass? or if it even exists? I'm kind of excited to see what shows up on my doorstep.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2012)

Pm Max.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/maxofmetal.html


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 27, 2012)

put up a pic?

I have the silver version of the 885. I say its pretty sweet for the price. I remember reading that they were the basses Fieldy used before he got his K5 signature. Not sure how true that is though!


----------



## Shrooms (Nov 27, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> put up a pic?
> 
> I have the silver version of the 885. I say its pretty sweet for the price. I remember reading that they were the basses Fieldy used before he got his K5 signature. Not sure how true that is though!



Those are actually very true, only difference is the flipped tuner to the other side, and it's mahogany. Made in a different country too. But other than that, they're the same. (as far as I know).Google image search "Field SR 885". He recorded Korn's first CD with it.

The picture that was in the ad was taken down with the ad, and I forgot to save it. But there's nothing in the picture that would make a difference. All Soundgears are nearly identical.


----------



## Shrooms (Nov 28, 2012)

I got the serial number today, and from what I've searched, it's 2000 model. Does anyone know the specs for this year?


----------



## tedtan (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't find anything confirming an SR-855 from the 2000 model year. Here are the specs for the 2000 SR-855, which is most likely what you bought.

http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/2000/00030.jpg

and for more details:

http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/2000/00042.jpg

http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/2000/00043.jpg


----------



## Shrooms (Nov 28, 2012)

tedtan said:


> I can't find anything confirming an SR-855 from the 2000 model year. Here are the specs for the 2000 SR-855, which is most likely what you bought.
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/2000/00030.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks. I received an email today from the store saying I got it for a lot less than what it should have been listed for. I love taking advantage of Guitar Center's fuckups


----------



## Razzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Shrooms said:


> Awesome. Thanks. I received an email today from the store saying I got it for a lot less than what it should have been listed for. I love taking advantage of Guitar Center's fuckups



Fuck yeah man. That's going to be a solid bass.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 28, 2012)

Shrooms said:


> Awesome. Thanks. I received an email today from the store saying I got it for a lot less than what it should have been listed for. I love taking advantage of Guitar Center's fuckups


 


Also, that post above should have said you most likely have a 2000 SR-8*8*5. Damn typos.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking it was an 885. I've owned two. You got a fair price on it (unless it's a sparkly blue one... I wish they made more basses with that paint job)... those old 885's are lacking compared to present day Ibanez basses that retail for what those went for. The electronics blow on them. I'd run mine with every knob maxed to get any kind of aggressive tone out of it. One day my buddy with a mid-grade Warwick plugged into my rig right after I played on it and he was pushing about twice my normal volume. I was dumbfounded and in the market for a new bass after that. I was developing CTS from having to rip tone out of that instrument. The necks are flimsy too. When I was a kid I (kind of stupidly) tuned my G string up to A and it twisted the neck.

With all that said, you'll like it for $225 shipped.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 29, 2012)

I JUST got rid of my SR885. I didn't like it at all. Couldn't get a tone I liked for my life. I tried hard. It was just too muddy and too gainy.

So I traded it for a Schecter Stiletto Elite. Loving that.


----------



## Shrooms (Nov 30, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> I JUST got rid of my SR885. I didn't like it at all. Couldn't get a tone I liked for my life. I tried hard. It was just too muddy and too gainy.
> 
> So I traded it for a Schecter Stiletto Elite. Loving that.



What set up do you have? I just picked up an SWR 350 head, and an Ampeg SVT 4x10 and it sounds beautiful.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 30, 2012)

Shrooms said:


> What set up do you have? I just picked up an SWR 350 head, and an Ampeg SVT 4x10 and it sounds beautiful.



Tried through buddy's Ampeg stack (can't remember the model; it's the very common one), and then through his Sansamp (the one with 3 buttons).

It did occur to me as I was talking to the guy who took it that it COULD be electronics that need some looking at, but eh.

I LOVED the bridge though; the owner before me installed a 2Tek on it. It was great.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Dec 12, 2012)

I've owned my SR885 for 19 years and it still sounds great. I still remember placing the order & it arriving for my pickup at my local music store. At the time, I was the first person in the neighborhood to have a 5-string, so everyone wanted to try it. Good times. The pic isn't so clear, but it has a nice paudauk top.


----------



## Shrooms (Dec 12, 2012)

TolerancEJ said:


> I've owned my SR885 for 19 years and it still sounds great. I still remember placing the order & it arriving for my pickup at my local music store. At the time, I was the first person in the neighborhood to have a 5-string, so everyone wanted to try it. Good times. The pic isn't so clear, but it has a nice paudauk top.



Dude that finish is SICK. I wish mine would have been like that instead of black... oh well...


----------



## TolerancEJ (Dec 14, 2012)

Shrooms said:


> Dude that finish is SICK. I wish mine would have been like that instead of black... oh well...


 
That was sort of the cool thing about my order way back then. At the time, my local music store did not stock Ibanez. I was the first person to order one, so basically they showed me all the options available to me. I picked the items I wanted. The padauk really stood out for me. The top and back are both padauk, and retained their shine even up to now. Loosely, my purchase may have resembled a custom order.

The only thing I wish I could do at this point, is safely clean the gold hardware. Over the years, it sort of gathered tarnish/light rust. I want to clean it safely without ruining the gold-colored plating.

Here's a weblink to the 1992 Ibanez Catalogue. I remember the store giving me a copy of the catalogue to me to look at, while I was waiting for the bass to arrive.

Ibanez Rules 1992 US Ibanez Catalog


----------

